# Single-Trails in der Pfalz???



## Mercury 94 (30. Oktober 2007)

hallo an alle!!! ich war letzte woche 2 mal in de pfalz & habe mich nach trails umgesehen. ergebnis: - gar nichts gefunden. weiß jemand von euch wo es in der pfalz nette single trail strecken gibt(in der nähe von wörth am rhein!)
mfg & danke schonmal im voraus johann


----------



## black soul (30. Oktober 2007)

in der gegend von wörth ? im flachland ? kein wunder findest da nix. da musst du schon richtung neustadt fahren, da links in den grossen bergen gibts unendlich...
sag mal, wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mercury 94 (30. Oktober 2007)

okay danke in neustadt war ich schonmal mit dem bike
ich bin 13


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Oktober 2007)

Black Soul hat fast recht, du musst nur in den Pfälzer Wald, wenn du da keine Singletrails findest, dann bist du blind. Wenn du allerdings in der Rheinebene nach welchen suchst, wirst du genauso fündig wie auf der badischen Seite, garnicht.


----------



## iTom (31. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Black Soul hat fast recht, du musst nur in den Pfälzer Wald, wenn du da keine Singletrails findest, dann bist du blind. Wenn du allerdings in der Rheinebene nach welchen suchst, wirst du genauso fündig wie auf der badischen Seite, garnicht.



Da muß ich Dir ein wenig widersprechen. Bei uns in den "flachen" Wäldern , z.B. Hardtwald, gibt es auch Singletrails...Down-/Uphillmäßige natürlich weniger


----------



## Deleted 38566 (3. November 2007)

> mounty_69 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da muß ich Dir ein wenig widersprechen. Bei uns in den "flachen" Wäldern , z.B. Hardtwald, gibt es auch Singletrails...Down-/Uphillmäßige natürlich weniger




Naja,

wenn man sowas Singletrail nennen kann.  

Sowas macht doch wirklich kein Spaß oder  

Schaut mal in die Pfalz, dort ist ein sehr sehr weites Spektrum an Singletrails, vom Anfänger bis Profi.  
Gruß
stonelebs12


----------



## Eike. (3. November 2007)

Ein Singletrail muss nicht bergab gehen um Spaß zu machen.


----------



## rohstrugel (3. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ein Singletrail muss nicht bergab gehen um Spaß zu machen.


Aber um mehr Spass zu machen


----------



## iTom (3. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ein Singletrail muss nicht bergab gehen um Spaß zu machen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ein Singletrail muss nicht bergab gehen um Spaß zu machen.



Äh, das ist ja genau mein Thema. 



rohstrugel schrieb:


> Aber um mehr Spass zu machen



Siehst Du, die sagen das auch.


----------



## der-tick.de (4. November 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Da muß ich Dir ein wenig widersprechen. Bei uns in den "flachen" Wäldern , z.B. Hardtwald, gibt es auch Singletrails...Down-/Uphillmäßige natürlich weniger


Ja, die Hardtwaldtrails kenne ich ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holzrad (4. November 2007)

Hallo Johann
im Bienwald gibt es einen, vom Langenberg bis Bienwaldmühle und einen Richtung Schaidt, sind teilweise technisch auch reizvoll.Wenn du mehr wissen willst melde dich einfach. 
Gruß


----------



## Mercury 94 (5. Dezember 2007)

hallo holzrad wie kommt man den dahin? ist es weit von der rheinbrücke maxau aus? ist der trail anspruchsvoll? 
mfg & danke schonmal im voraus johann


----------



## Highländer BFH (5. Dezember 2007)

Schon mal ans Dahner Felsenland gedacht. Da kannst dich dumm und dusselig fahern. Ein Trail am anderen. Die Wege führen teilweise direkt am oder, durch den Fels. Von einfach bis super schwer findest du dort alles.


----------

